# I am outta Here



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

Well i am on here alot mainly just looking at the posts never really posting but i just bought a new house and selling my Piranha's to get Cichlids again. I hope to come on here every now and then but who knows have fun all.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Good, I didn't like you much.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Never seen you in the forums before, sad to hear you are getting rid of your ps and that you have that pic as your avatar, need we remind the world of that era?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Later...keep the dream alive 88


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

see you later nazi dude.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

who are you ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Good luck with your future plans...


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

whats interesting about cichlids, piranhas seem some much more interesting and entertaining, but i dont know much about cichlids, so inform me?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peace bro. Goodluck


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

who are you? but later's nazi man....


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Later


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

um ok... nice knowing you?















CYA!!!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Glad to see your selling your Tetras and getting a real fish, CICHLIDS!!

Never seen ya before, but good luck with your future plans!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Click me


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Click me
> [snapback]996424[/snapback]​


Xenon, please don't encourage this guy...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

gamgenius said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Click me
> ...


Why? Because he has Edward Norton On his Avatar?
I remember him...good luck man.
what kind of Cichlids BTW?

RRice: Cichlids are Much More entertaining than P's :nod:


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

....and you are?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

The only post I saw of yours was when you asked where a good place was to buy Africans online. Africans and not South Americans.

It was funny, because you never mentioned the word cichlids, but we knew or at least hoped that's what you were talking about.








~Taylor~


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

See ya


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

later goodluck


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

CICHLIDS=







PIRANHA=









LOL jk... im sorry to here ur leaving


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Click me
> [snapback]996424[/snapback]​


Yea good call


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

why would u have taht as ur avatar??? that isnt cool
and ive never even seen u before but bye


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> why would u have taht as ur avatar??? that isnt cool
> and ive never even seen u before but bye
> [snapback]996906[/snapback]​


Isn't it obviouse. He's a racist bastard.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

doesn't have to be racist to have respect for someone. if i remember correctly, he was very open to everything, but just had a higher level of respect for hitler. either way, good luck man.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I wouldn't go that far, Edward Norton is great. That was obviously not his best movie but it had a purpose atleast.

Or maybe he is just a pencil dick who knows


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Esoteric said:


> I wouldn't go that far, Edward Norton is great. That was obviously not his best movie but it had a purpose atleast.
> 
> Or maybe he is just a pencil dick who knows
> [snapback]996941[/snapback]​


Really man? I thought it was his best movie.
Ive seen that movie alot, So I divx'd a copy to watch it on my Mac from time To Time.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

No need to bash the guy because of his avatar. Especially if you never saw the movie before. Probably one of Edward Nortons best performances and atleast one of his most interesting characters. He thought enough to say goodbye to everyone and showed his appreciation, dont pay him back by ripping something you dont understand.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

mattd46612 said:


> No need to bash the guy because of his avatar. Especially if you never saw the movie before. Probably one of Edward Nortons best performances and atleast one of his most interesting characters. He thought enough to say goodbye to everyone and showed his appreciation, dont pay him back by ripping something you dont understand.
> [snapback]996962[/snapback]​


I'm not bashing him for his avitar, I'm bashing him because he is a member of th arian brotherhood.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

RRice said:


> whats interesting about cichlids, piranhas seem some much more interesting and entertaining, but i dont know much about cichlids, so inform me?
> [snapback]996302[/snapback]​


if piranhas are more entertaining then you need cichlids!!







dont get me wrong. i love p's. but cichlids just own


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry to see you leave.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont even know who you are..

good luck with the cichlids


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> RRice said:
> 
> 
> > whats interesting about cichlids, piranhas seem some much more interesting and entertaining, but i dont know much about cichlids, so inform me?
> ...


I have owned both. Piranhas are boring 24-7, untill feeding(Only if they are hungry). They sit in your tank and dont swim. They are ugly as hell, and have huge teeth. If piranhas didn't have teeth to rip fish/food apart, noone would probably buy the ugly things. Besides, they are tetras!

However, Cichlids are crazy 24-7. If you drop a fish(feeder) in when they are full, they will chase it down and kill it. (Unlike Piranhas.) Cichlids have amazing colours on some, and are not ugly like those tetras everyone likes.

If you are a Piranha owner, I feel sorry for ya. Face it, your fish are Lazy Ugly Tetras. I dont see how anyone can like piranhas, but "whatever floats your boat."


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> If you are a Piranha owner, I feel sorry for ya. Face it, your fish are Lazy Ugly Tetras. I dont see how anyone can like piranhas, but "whatever floats your boat."
> [snapback]997192[/snapback]​


If you're the kind of person who comes on to a hobby website just to bitch and moan about how much that hobby sucks I feel sorry for ya. Face it, you're a douchebag


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > RRice said:
> ...


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Good luck and I'm stealing your avatar


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a Piranha owner, I feel sorry for ya. Face it, your fish are Lazy Ugly Tetras. I dont see how anyone can like piranhas, but "whatever floats your boat."
> ...


WoW!, How did I know that YOU!, would come on here and take offence to this.

Perfect setup!

Dude, get a life and stop your bitching, take a f*cking joke!


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> Well i am on here alot mainly just looking at the posts never really posting but i just bought a new house and selling my Piranha's to get Cichlids again. I hope to come on here every now and then but who knows have fun all.
> [snapback]996157[/snapback]​


i could care less......no really i could


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

[B said:


> elementalheadcase[/B],Apr 25 2005, 07:29 AM]
> 
> 
> Squirrelnuts1488 said:
> ...


Jackass.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Fido said:


> Later...keep the dream alive 88
> [snapback]996169[/snapback]​


Now that made me laugh.


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> [B said:
> 
> 
> > elementalheadcase[/B],Apr 25 2005, 07:29 AM]
> ...


thank you


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> gamgenius said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


No, not because of his Ed Norton avatar (btw that's a great movie!). If he wants to leave, then let him. He obviously doesn't get this site, has not taken the time to explore all of its features, and/or doesn't need whats being offered. For whatever reason, I just think it is lame that he wants to announce it to everyone. Besides, he said that he may even check back in from time to time so no fond farewells are really even needed. We are all a part of the Matrix, umm, I mean the Internet, and therefore cannot fully disconnect though we may try... he'll be back


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Why are people getting worked up over a movie avatar? I don't see anyone moaning about the Che avatars and that is just as offensive to some.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

celticwarrior said:


> Why are people getting worked up over a movie avatar? I don't see anyone moaning about the Che avatars and that is just as offensive to some.
> [snapback]997304[/snapback]​


Because you know how many people here love to judge and point fingers - wheter they know what they're talking about or not is unimportant...


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Why are people getting worked up over a movie avatar? I don't see anyone moaning about the Che avatars and that is just as offensive to some.
> ...


Never a truer word spoken.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Some of you people need to chill the f*ck out. Getting all worked up about a damn movie/avatar.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

laterz man... Cichlids kick ass too..

as Xenon posted :nod:

I thot that American History X was a GREAT movie...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

american history x was a focking badass movie."bite the f*cking curb!!"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I thought the movie portrayed a powerful message, and, of course, I thought Edward Norton was a badass


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry to see you go man.

If any of you are upset about his avatar, or think that he is a 'rascist,' you REALLY should actually WATCH the movie. The message couldn't be further from 'rascism.'


----------



## BigQ (Apr 23, 2005)

You don't need to be racist to hve such a pic as your avatar...
It'd be like saying that my pic shows that i might make a terrorist attack in the U.S... No relation whatsoever...
What he did succed though, is creating shock in this site, and this thread proves it...


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

mattd46612 said:


> No need to bash the guy because of his avatar. Especially if you never saw the movie before. Probably one of Edward Nortons best performances and atleast one of his most interesting characters. He thought enough to say goodbye to everyone and showed his appreciation, dont pay him back by ripping something you dont understand.
> [snapback]996962[/snapback]​










Lighten up people. Its an avatar, from a damn good movie. That not too many actors would have the balls to attemp to play.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

I thought the film was a steaming pile of sh*t.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks for that...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SHUT THE f*ck UP ABOUT THE AVITAR! I do not hate him because of his fuckin avitar!!! It's because HE has admitted before that HE is a member of the Aryan Brotherhood. He may not talk about it, but just his presence is upsetting enough for me. HE does Not have the avitar because of the fuckin movie!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> SHUT THE f*ck UP ABOUT THE AVITAR! I do not hate him because of his fuckin avitar!!! It's because HE has admitted before that HE is a member of the Aryan Brotherhood. He may not talk about it, but just his presence is upsetting enough for me. HE does Not have the avitar because of the fuckin movie!!!
> [snapback]997688[/snapback]​


man, settle down... who cares...?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > SHUT THE f*ck UP ABOUT THE AVITAR! I do not hate him because of his fuckin avitar!!! It's because HE has admitted before that HE is a member of the Aryan Brotherhood. He may not talk about it, but just his presence is upsetting enough for me. HE does Not have the avitar because of the fuckin movie!!!
> ...


....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > SHUT THE f*ck UP ABOUT THE AVITAR! I do not hate him because of his fuckin avitar!!! It's because HE has admitted before that HE is a member of the Aryan Brotherhood. He may not talk about it, but just his presence is upsetting enough for me. HE does Not have the avitar because of the fuckin movie!!!
> ...


I do and I agree with him - we're much better off without any Aryan nation neo-nazis around


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

If he doesnt preach it, who cares...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> If he doesnt preach it, who cares...
> [snapback]997698[/snapback]​


He doesn't need to preach it. Like I said before, his presence is enough for me (and most) people to get upset.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh... okay...


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> SHUT THE f*ck UP ABOUT THE AVITAR! I do not hate him because of his fuckin avitar!!! It's because HE has admitted before that HE is a member of the Aryan Brotherhood. He may not talk about it, but just his presence is upsetting enough for me. HE does Not have the avitar because of the fuckin movie!!!
> [snapback]997688[/snapback]​


Instead of worrying about him,maybe learning to spell would be a good idea.The Aryan Brotherhood is a prison group and seeing he's online in here i doubt very much he's actually a member.Also i don't see him preaching any political or racial viewpoint;however i do see lots of threads on rap which expresses a lot of anti-white view points and no ones complaining about that..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

celticwarrior said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > SHUT THE f*ck UP ABOUT THE AVITAR! I do not hate him because of his fuckin avitar!!! It's because HE has admitted before that HE is a member of the Aryan Brotherhood. He may not talk about it, but just his presence is upsetting enough for me. HE does Not have the avitar because of the fuckin movie!!!
> ...


Oh, so are we having English class on the net today? Maybe you should learn how to capitalize your I's.

I am not worrying about him. Try fallowing the thread, I simply said I didn't like him. Then, everyone assumed it was due to his avAtar. I simply explained that it wasn't because of his avAtar, it was because of before when he xpressed to me his view points. Again, people thought it was because of his avAtar, even after I explained myself. I truely don't care about him, I was just upset people weren't understanding me.

In fact, why are you worrying about me so much? Show me the threads that express anti-white view points.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

You spell like a 10 year old where as i missed a 'caps' i'm not a typist so i won't lose sleep over it.I'm not worrying about you;it's just your spouting so much bullshit it's laughable.Why not pop into the threads containing all the rap rubbish and start your moral crusade there.However i suspect your one of these people that is only intrested in one way racism.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> .Why not pop into the threads containing all the rap rubbish and start your moral crusade there.
> [snapback]997733[/snapback]​


which threads ? links ?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Lotta of Jackasses on this thread.
Face it, HE said he was going t bail, he MIGHt check in time to time.
Thats it, end of the Discussion.
Some of you guy's need to get bent and move on.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

celticwarrior said:


> You spell like a 10 year old where as i missed a 'caps' i'm not a typist so i won't lose sleep over it.I'm not worrying about you;it's just your spouting so much bullshit it's laughable.Why not pop into the threads containing all the rap rubbish and start your moral crusade there.However i suspect your one of these people that is only intrested in one way racism.
> [snapback]997733[/snapback]​


I spelt ONE word wrong, a word that is NOT used in everyday conversation, and all of a sudden, I type like a 10 year old? Man, maybe I should quit my quest for my doctorate and focus more on spelling the word avAtar. Besides, that post was made in a fit of rage because no one understood me.

What bullshit are you refering too? I just said I don't like the guy, thats it!

Also, your suspicion is wrong. I don't know if you remember or not, but I am the one who started a thread titled "Why can't I be proud to be white?"


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

Would this discussion even be taking place if the roles were reversed? Say if he had an image of the Black Panthers as his avatar. Or any other non-white hate group? People always want to jump all over soembody at the first hint of racism. What if he just likes the damn movie? I'm from Alabama, so does that automatically make a member of the KKK. I mean come on people let's grow up a little. Just my two cents. Have a good day and don't flip out over stuff like this so much. You'll be much less likely to have a heart attack one day.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

AUTiger36 said:


> Would this discussion even be taking place if the roles were reversed? Say if he had an image of the Black Panthers as his avatar. Or any other non-white hate group? People always want to jump all over soembody at the first hint of racism. What if he just likes the damn movie? I'm from Alabama, so does that automatically make a member of the KKK. I mean come on people let's grow up a little. Just my two cents. Have a good day and don't flip out over stuff like this so much. You'll be much less likely to have a heart attack one day.
> [snapback]997753[/snapback]​


Of course this discussion would be taking place. Hate groups are f*cking stupid to begin with.

He doesn't just like the movie, like I have stated before. This is why I was upset, not because of squirrelnuts, but because people keep missing what I said.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > You spell like a 10 year old where as i missed a 'caps' i'm not a typist so i won't lose sleep over it.I'm not worrying about you;it's just your spouting so much bullshit it's laughable.Why not pop into the threads containing all the rap rubbish and start your moral crusade there.However i suspect your one of these people that is only intrested in one way racism.
> ...


Actually you've spelt a few wrong such as 'aryan' and 'obvious' and that's without looking any further than the first page.Jewelz-Just look in the lounge area ,there are loads of rap threads.Many contain references to 'rappers' who are anti-white and spew anti-white lyrics in their so called music.So what if he put up a thread asking 'why he can't be proud to be white' if someone put 'why i'm proud to be black' thread up you wouldn't say a damn thing.That said i'm bored with arguing with your oneway view point so i'm off to burn a big'ol cross.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > celticwarrior said:
> ...


Please enlighten me which rappers spew anti-white lyrics; and which threads in the Lounge directly contain anti-white racism


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I guess lyrics that talk about "devils"... like pac used to do...

im not sure tho...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

celticwarrior said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > celticwarrior said:
> ...


I'm sorry for my "bad" spelling. You're not perfect either. "oneway" "i'm"
"big'ol", if your going to be accusing people of having poor spelling, it's best not to look like an ass doing it.

YOU STUPID f*cking MORON!! I made the thread "Why can't I be proud to be right" I am not one sided dumb ass. ME!!! NOT HIM!

ME!!!!

God, you seriously cannot fallow conversation can you.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

LINK
Incase you don't beleive me.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

*Follow.
*Believe.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I guess lyrics that talk about "devils"... like pac used to do...
> 
> im not sure tho...
> [snapback]997846[/snapback]​


Nope,i'm referring to the anti-white lyrics contained in a lot of rap music such as 'Paris,Ghetto Boys,Ice-T.Ice-Cube,Apache,Wu-Tang,Bone Thugs-N-Harmony,Dr Dre and Menace Clan etc etc etc that get referred to in the endless rap threads that get started in the 'Lounge' area of this forum.


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

phil me in said:


> CICHLIDS=
> 
> 
> 
> ...





icedizzle said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Click me
> ...















































i carnt believe your leaving piranha fury is koooooooooooool


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> Instead of worrying about him,you need a space heremaybe learning to spell would be a good idea.you need a space hereThe Aryan Brotherhood is a prison group and seeing he's online in here Idoubt very much he's actually a member.you need a space hereAlso I don't see him preaching any political or racial viewpoint;you need a space herehowever I do see lots of threads on rap which expresses a lot of anti-white view points and no one's complaining about that.
> [snapback]997706[/snapback]​





celticwarrior said:


> You spell like a 10 year old, where remove "as" I missed a 'caps'. I'm not a typist so i won't lose sleep over it.you need a space hereI'm not worryingreplace worrying with worried about you,you need a space hereit's just youryou're spouting so much bullshit it's laughable.you need a space hereWhy not pop into the threads containing all the rap rubbish and start your moral crusade there.you need a space hereHowever, I suspect youryou're one of these people that is only intrested in one-way racism.
> [snapback]997733[/snapback]​





celticwarrior said:


> Actually, you've spelt a few wrong, such as "'aryan'" and"'obvious'" and that's without looking any further than the first page.you need a space hereJewelz-Just look in the lounge area no space her,you need a space herethere are loads of rap threads.you need a space hereMany contain references to 'rappers' who are anti-white and spew anti-white lyrics in their so called music.you need a space hereSo what if he put up a thread asking "'why he can't be proud to be white'", if someone put "'why I'm proud to be black'" thread up, you wouldn't say a damn thing..you need a space hereThat said, I'm bored withremove "with" arguing with your oneway view-point, so I'm off to burn a big'ol cross.
> [snapback]997834[/snapback]​


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

View attachment 59029
View attachment 59030

sore 4 theking u h8d hem 4 hiz aveator


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Dawgnutz said:


> View attachment 59029
> View attachment 59030
> 
> sore 4 theking u h8d hem 4 hiz aveator
> [snapback]998018[/snapback]​


UR a dik.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of worrying about him,you need a space heremaybe learning to spell would be a good idea.you need a space hereThe Aryan Brotherhood is a prison group and seeing he's online in here Idoubt very much he's actually a member.you need a space hereAlso I don't see him preaching any political or racial viewpoint;you need a space herehowever I do see lots of threads on rap which expresses a lot of anti-white view points and no one's complaining about that.
> ...


Thanks for your input ..........Twat.
p.s There's no space needed after a full-stop.We were talking about 'spelling' not 'punctuation'.Also i'm right as my country invented the language.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

was he really a nazi?


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Why does it matter if he was?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

just curious... It doesn't matter since he never made it apparent...









I have just never known one...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

celticwarrior said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > celticwarrior said:
> ...


Actually, you are wrong. There needs to be at least 1 space after the end of a sentance, 2 is also acceptable. My mother is former English profesor.

Maybe someday you will master the language your country invented.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Good, I didn't like you much.
> [snapback]996161[/snapback]​


lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i m not reading any of the thread but you guy need to grow up a bit it your takein a simple im out of here

thread and destroying it like this,


----------



## jeffVmahar (Mar 31, 2005)

[/quote]
I'm sorry for my "bad" spelling. You're not perfect either. "oneway" "i'm"
"big'ol", if your going to be accusing people of having poor spelling, it's best not to look like an ass doing it.

YOU STUPID f*cking MORON!! I made the thread "Why can't I be proud to be right" I am not one sided dumb ass. ME!!! NOT HIM!

ME!!!!

God, you seriously cannot fallow conversation can you.
[snapback]997866[/snapback]​[/quote]








Man you really need to take a Valium. Your freaking out, and it makes me laugh alot.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

jeffVmahar said:


> > I'm sorry for my "bad" spelling. You're not perfect either. "oneway" "i'm"
> > "big'ol", if your going to be accusing people of having poor spelling, it's best not to look like an ass doing it.
> >
> > YOU STUPID f*cking MORON!! I made the thread "Why can't I be proud to be right" I am not one sided dumb ass. ME!!! NOT HIM!
> ...


LOL


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

As long as you guys are getting a good laugh, it's all good.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i m not reading any of the thread but you guy need to grow up a bit it your takein a simple im out of here
> 
> thread and destroying it like this,
> 
> ...


amen!!!
lol


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

.......................LOL


----------



## jeffVmahar (Mar 31, 2005)

Azeral said:


> .......................LOL
> [snapback]998364[/snapback]​


They should settle this on the playground, at recess.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

at this thread!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You guys argue like little girls ...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

AUTiger36 said:


> I'm from Alabama, so does that automatically make a member of the KKK.


Yes.

f*cking Alabama people, all KKK members.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> Well i am on here alot mainly just looking at the posts never really posting but i just bought a new house and selling my Piranha's to get Cichlids again. I hope to come on here every now and then but who knows have fun all.
> [snapback]996157[/snapback]​


dude no wonder your name is sqeirrelnuts!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this thread fell into the gutter a long time ago.


----------

